# David Lee?



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

The articles in The Chronicle says that Houston Management is trying to find a more traditional power forward. How more traditional can you get with David Lee? I mean, this guy is walking double double, sort of like a smaller PJ brown. Ive only seen a few of his games so i don't really know his offensive capabilities, can anyone tell me about his skills in the post? jumpshot? anyways in the rebounding department, David Lee is the perfect fit. I did a trade on the trade checker with David Lee and Mardy Collins for Luther Head and John Lucas and it was successful. 

With the newly acquired zach randolph to take up nthe starting PF spot, i think the knicks would be a little bit more willing to let David Lee go as they certainly could use Some perimeter shooting as the only ones who can be considered bombers on the knick roster is richardson and crawford. The rockets meanwhile, could get rid of the logjam at the PG position and get some more depth at the PF position. 

Comments? Thoughts?


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

David Lee = Chuck Hayes v1.5193


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Except Lee is a tall 6'9, and a more developed skillset.

Lee would be a great player for Houston. He does kinda make Hayes superfluous, but hey, having 2 rebounding energy guys is always good.
With Yao and T-Mac you don't need great scoring from the 4 anyway, as long it's consistent production.

OT
What exactly is the long-term plan for the swing spots?
Is T-Mac ever going to be permanently labelled a SG or SF, or is he just going to keep changing based on his supporting cast (ie a decent SF or SG, with him switching each time)?
Is it Battier/T-Mac Bonzi/Snyder (1st and second unit)


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont think the knicks will give up their best player and crowd favorite,unless doesn't want his job anymore. David Lee is a winner and a monster on the boards.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I love the idea

They have Curry Randolph & Balkman who should be able to cover C/PF

They could really use Battier or Head or Snyder


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't like the fit. Why would you pay alot for an updated version of Chuck Hayes? Ike Diogu would've been a great target.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

benfica said:


> I dont think the knicks will give up their best player and crowd favorite,unless doesn't want his job anymore. David Lee is a winner and a monster on the boards.


well like i said, since acquiring randolph, i doubt the knicks would spend big money on a guy that is basically randolph minus the offense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

David Lee is like Zach Randolph? That is so wrong in every way possible.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I said zach randolph minus the offense, which means hes a rebounder not a scorer whereas zachrandolph is both.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

And the fact that Lee plays good defense, and Randolph doesn't have the word in his vocabulary.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

David Lee is 6'9", athletic, and a tremendous rebounder. Although he has no post game or jump shot, his rebounding and finishing ability and a knack for getting to the right spots make him a pretty decent offensive player. He is a mercurial defender. Not as good as Chuck in that department, but he is the far superior player overall. There is absolutely no way the Knicks are giving up Collins and he for Head and JLIII.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Lee >>> Hayes

He is one of my favourite players having him would be awesome & it would also mean for Lee that he gets to play 30-36 mins (aslong as we dont get Lewis)

But lets face it Knicks are not going to let go of a crowd favourite.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

well i was always skeptic about this trade but i was just thinking that since they have randolph, they wouldnt need lee anymore.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

David Lee is soo much better than Hayes. He averaged a double-double of the bench in just over 30mins. I would say we use him in a similar mold, but as a starter.

But we would have to give up much more for him. Unfortunately we have nothing they want. They got too many guards with the Randolph trade done. Only way we get him is if we take one of their ugly contracts (James Jones maybe).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lee would be great. Maybe theres some way we can sucker Isiah into a stupid trade...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

David Lee's success at New York has more to do with the people he is playing with than his being "better" than Chuck.

I like David Lee.  I wouldn't mind Chuck splitting time with Lee. 

I once sat next to David Lee's parents at a UK game against Florida. They were sweet people. Of course I felt bad when Chuck had a double double and beat Florida... lol not really.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If he comes cheap, sure we can get him. I don't think we need to push it though.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Id love to get this guy.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> David Lee's success at New York has more to do with the people he is playing with than his being "better" than Chuck.


Eddy Curry and Stephon Marbury?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I once sat next to David Lee's parents at a UK game against Florida. They were sweet people. Of course I felt bad when Chuck had a double double and beat Florida... lol *not really*.


Ouchies. XD


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Eddy Curry and Stephon Marbury?


Well, it seems like Curry is turning a Shaq-type player, and Starbury is getting a little better at sharing the ball. With Randolph though...the east may be fierce next season, with Lewis to the Magic, Allen to the Celts, and Chicago with Noah. In fact, the only team that seems to be taking steps back is/was the "team to beat," Detroit...


----------

